# Esoterica - Pembroke



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

*Esoterica Tobacciana - Pembroke

*_A luxury English blend (Margate) is married with fine French Cognac. This outstanding mixture is a "match made in heaven." Rich taste with character to match. A symphony of delicate aromas and elegant flavors.

Cut: Ribbon

​_
I picked this tin up at a local Tinderbox solely based on the merits of Penzance. In my head I envisioned a Penzance crossover blend which seemed intriguing to say the least. This tin has been sitting on the shelf there since I moved here nearly a year ago. The tin note is like meeting up with an old friend - I catch hints of what I love about Penzance, but I'm also met with this new cognac topping. The overall effect is pleasing and definitely had me wanting to light up as soon as I opened the tin. This tobacco was extremely moist right out of the tin, but dried quickly. This cut is new to me - it is extremely thin cut and long strands. This made for very easy packing - this may be my new favorite cut in a tobacco - it is so easy to pick up just the right amount and I don't have to worry about spilling half of what I'm trying to put in. It lit quickly and stayed lit without much maintenance. When I took my first puff I was delighted. It has that special something that draws me to Penzance - I have no idea how to describe it really - maybe earthy or fermented. Whatever it is, it sets Penzance apart from every other English blend I've tried, and Pembroke has it. In addition there's the very light cognac topping. Often fleeting, the sweet liquor notes stick to the background - rarely making themselves known (but when they do it's just absolutely phenomenal). It is not overpowering at all - just an added complexity to an already complex blend.

If you can't tell - I love this blend. I have no idea why it doesn't get more attention when Penzance is so popular. I find the cut to be much more convenient (especially for those of us that are just terrible at smoking flake). This has definitely earned a spot in my daily rotation, and I will be stocking up on it just in case. Is it worth it if you have tons of Penzance stocked up? Probably not - they're very similar. But for those of us that have sampled Penzance and loved it, this is a great alternative. To be honest I think I prefer Pembroke which is great because it's in stock just about everywhere last time I checked.​


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Great review. I really like Margate, although it doesn't really remind me of Penzance all that much. It sounds like the cognac adds a layer of complexity that would really set the Margate off. I will have to add this to my next order. Thanks!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kelsier said:


> But for those of us that have sampled Penzance and loved it, this is a great alternative. To be honest I think I prefer Pembroke which is great because it's in stock just about everywhere last time I checked.


Thanks, Tim. I feel a pipe cleaner order coming on. :spy:


----------

